# My Ridiculous Vizsla LAPD spoof



## Zoltan (Feb 14, 2010)

I did this in a Final Cut Pro editing class in college for my final project.
This features our two Vizslas "Zoltan" and "Sienna".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oi6s8E1whfE


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

kinda breedist to have the pitbull go to jail >_>


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

you can send all the fighting dog breeds to jail for me, every one !


----------



## Zoltan (Feb 14, 2010)

DragonTheRevolutionary said:


> kinda breedist to have the pitbull go to jail >_>


That is our Pitbull "Harlie" she signed a release and was rewarded well. She is 12 years old and misses her days of dominance.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

oh, cuz its not the pit bull's fault that most are mean and dangerous, its there living conditions that make me sick, i've petted some sweet bull dogs, its a shame to see all these ghetto people treating them REALLY poorly, like making them wear a chain for a collar and tie it really tight while dragging the dog on walks


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

grahama said:


> you can send all the fighting dog breeds to jail for me, every one !


more like sending the people who raised them to jail, because it NEVER the dogs fault, its very very sad


----------



## Zoltan (Feb 14, 2010)

DragonTheRevolutionary said:


> grahama said:
> 
> 
> > you can send all the fighting dog breeds to jail for me, every one !
> ...


Pit-bull's can be dangerous if they do decide to bite, because they are strong and they shake when they bite down. Most Pits are sweethearts, but with ANY breed of dog that is cooped up all day with no exercise/no love and no proper discipline they can get feisty.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

you only have to look at the reports of attacks from those dogs and they are described as 'so out of character for the dog' or 'he couldn't cope with the new baby addition to the family' just wouldn't risk it with my family, and kids are teenagers. When one approaches I steer away as I just don't trust them.

I think that the ownwers have sonething to do with it but you can't beat the genes, unless you are the Dog Whisperer but so few are that good with powerful breed dogs. Just a point, one my favourite dogs to look at is a Rottweiler, just love them but would never have one for the same reasons, cattle dogs originally I think but too unpredictable imo.

All imo as I say


----------



## Zoltan (Feb 14, 2010)

grahama said:


> you only have to look at the reports of attacks from those dogs and they are described as 'so out of character for the dog' or 'he couldn't cope with the new baby addition to the family' just wouldn't risk it with my family, and kids are teenagers. When one approaches I steer away as I just don't trust them.
> 
> I think that the ownwers have sonething to do with it but you can't beat the genes, unless you are the Dog Whisperer but so few are that good with powerful breed dogs. Just a point, one my favourite dogs to look at is a Rottweiler, just love them but would never have one for the same reasons, cattle dogs originally I think but too unpredictable imo.
> 
> All imo as I say


This is what a Rottweiler did to our Vizsla "Zoltan" June 5th 2009, he was just running by.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

That just about sums up my point. Case closed I think 

Sorry he has had to suffer so badly.

Graham


----------



## Zoltan (Feb 14, 2010)

grahama said:


> That just about sums up my point. Case closed I think
> 
> Sorry he has had to suffer so badly.
> 
> Graham


The amazing thing about Zoltan, he was only depressed for about a day. He has such a great spirit. It took about two months to heal, but he never complained. He thanks u for the sympathy. As I said we also own a Pit-bull, but we just won't take her around young children or other small dogs. She is sweet, but you never know. She got a hold of a cat that was in our backyard, I don't need that to happen in a park or what have you. The Vizslas on the other hand might chase a cat, but they run when a cat turns hisses. Same owners just a different breed. You can't be oblivious to this stuff, that would be irresponsible.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

grahama said:


> That just about sums up my point. Case closed I think
> 
> Sorry he has had to suffer so badly.
> 
> Graham


all dogs have the potential to be good or bad, if you raise a vizsla in a rough area like those other dogs they'd be just as nasty and monstrous, and i've seen em, i have been to hungary many times where vizslas a very common, i've met one that would rip your arm off if you ever got close to it, dogs are dogs


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

I agree it is all about upbringing.Certain breeds attract the wrong type .I've had 3 Rottweilers,one of them was a rescue dog that a nice human had decided to beat up and burn with cigarettes.
He was different from the other 2 and even when he had learned how to behave and become the most loyal and obedient dog we have ever had I was always aware of keeping an extra eye on him.But that would have happend with any dog with that upbringing.
One of our Vizslas is a rescue and she is very uncertain in the vets,she is the only one of our dogs we have ever been offered a muzzle for in the vets.I should add its not needed she is fine once she is reassured.And out the vets :
We put up with a lot with our Rotts,an old man tried to hit them with a walking stick,my wife got spat on a child hit one of them over the head with a stick.
One of them ended up with a torn ear when a Lab went for him .
With these dogs because they are so powerful and combine that with the macho types wanting to strut around then you have a deadly combination.
And any dog brought up in the "wrong" way has the potential to do a great deal of damage.
Here in Scotland the Government is in the process of moving away from breed specific legislation to dealing with shall we say untrained owners.


----------



## Zoltan (Feb 14, 2010)

DragonTheRevolutionary said:


> grahama said:
> 
> 
> > That just about sums up my point. Case closed I think
> ...


There are a lot of nasty Chihuahua's, but they are just not as capable of causing death or severe injury. I know that is an extreme comparison, but hunting breeds just don't have the jaw power of a German Shepherd. They are bred with soft teeth. Vizslas can be very intimidating, and if cooped up with no exercise, or even just spoiled they can be nippers. Vizslas frankly are just not equipped like a Rottweiler/Pit/Mastiff.


----------

